# Can you repeatedly apply retarder/ reducer?



## patzjamez (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi! My problem is that the ink, specially the white ink, dries up fast. This may be primarily because I live in a fairly hot place. 

One way I solve this problem is by using reducer or retarder. However, the ink dries eventually as I continue to print throughout the day. 
Can I reapply the reducer again when it starts to dry up?
Would the ink quality degrade as the number of times I apply the reducer increases?
Would the shelf life of the ink be reduced too because of this?

Thank you!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Follow manufacturer instructions.

There are so many different ink... using additive can be different from a brand to another.


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

What ink are you using? Plasitsol ink should never set or dry. By ever I mean ever. I have ink from the 90's that I still use sometimes. It only sets when cured to around 320 degrees. If you are having problems with plastisol ink that is because white ink is the hardest to print with because it has to be very opaque so the dark garments don't show through. They achieve this by having a higher ratio of solids in the ink than other inks which make it very hard to work with. This is why lots of shops won't print white ink. You always see gray ink on dark shirts instead. I only wear black shirts so I have mostly only printed white ink on black shirts and it has taken me years to get very good and understand how to best pull it off. So what kind of ink are you using? What mesh screens? What is your screen coating process? Front and back I hope and what side of the coater are you using the thin or thick side. Are you using emulsion that is 2 part or single? I added curable reducer a few times in my early days but it doesn't give a good result. Learn to work the ink over before putting it on the screen. I put a usable amount from the bucket into a pint container and stir it and aerate it for about 5 to 6 min before putting it on the screen. What is your off contact? Are your screens tight and is your squeegee sharp and the proper hardness?


----------

